# Los verbos transitivos de movimiento



## Pitt

Hallo,

ich hätte gern ins Deutsche übersetzt:

Los verbos transitivos de movimiento deben ser incluidos entre los reflexivos, a pesar de que la doble faceta agente y paciente no sea perceptible de modo diferenciado.

Die transitiven Verben der Bewegung müssen zu den reflexiven gerechnet werden, trotz ....??? 


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## muycuriosa

Pitt said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte gern ins Deutsche übersetzt:
> 
> Los verbos transitivos de movimiento deben ser incluidos entre los reflexivos, a pesar de que la doble faceta agente y paciente no sea perceptible de modo diferenciado.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Hallo pitt,

   auch wenn ich befürchte, dass du nach meiner Antwort nicht schlauer bist als zuvor, werde ich mal einen Versuch wagen ...

Die transitiven Verben der Bewegung müssen zu den reflexiven gerechnet werden, obwohl der Aspekt, dass sie sowohl einen Agens als auch einen Patiens (???) haben / ausdrücken, nicht differenziert erkennbar ist.

Könntest du ein paar verbos transitivos de movimiento nennen? Vielleicht kann ich mir dann auch unter der Aussage eher etwas vorstellen.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Hallo,

ich habe den Satz dem Grammatik-Buch "Usos de SE" (J.A.deMolina Redondo), S. 58, entnommen. Hier der Text im Zusammenhang:

Los verbos transitivos de movimiento (_acercar, alejar, apartar_, etc.) deben ser incluidos entre los reflexivos, a pesar de que la doble faceta agente y paciente no sea perceptible de modo diferenciado. En algunos casos el español posee, junto a esos, otros verbos o expresiones que enfocan la misma acción centrándose sólo en el papel agente del sujeto (verbos o expresiones intransitivas). He aquí un ejemplo:
Me senté / Senté al niño.
Tomé asiento / *tomé asiento al niño (inviable porque la expresión es intransitiva).

Wenn ich dies richtig verstanden habe, funktionieren _Me_ und_ al niño_ als _complemento directo_ (Akkusativ).

Was meinst Du dazu?

Pitt


----------



## spanien

Al niño ist expresión intransitiva (objeto indirecto).


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez:

Senté *al niño* en la silla.

A mi entender *al niño* es un complemento directo (C.D.):

Senté al niño [C.D.] en la silla.


----------



## spanien

no creo q sea un complemento directo. Un complemento directo no lleva normalmente preposición! la pregunta: A quién? A un niño. Te dice q es un c. indirecto. Además en el texto q has leido te lo indica.
No te confundas con el alemán. Muchas veces lo q es objeto directo en castellano, no lo es en alemán y viceversa. 

Hace tiempo q no he hecho nada de sintaxis, pero diría  q es indirecto.
A ver q te dicen los demás!


----------



## muycuriosa

Pitt said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe den Satz dem Grammatik-Buch "Usos de SE" (J.A.deMolina Redondo), S. 58, entnommen. Hier der Text im Zusammenhang:
> 
> Los verbos transitivos de movimiento (_acercar, alejar, apartar_, etc.) deben ser incluidos entre los reflexivos, a pesar de que la doble faceta agente y paciente no sea perceptible de modo diferenciado. En algunos casos el español posee, junto a esos, otros verbos o expresiones que enfocan la misma acción centrándose sólo en el papel agente del sujeto (verbos o expresiones intransitivas). He aquí un ejemplo:
> Me senté / Senté al niño.
> 
> Wenn ich dies richtig verstanden habe, funktionieren _Me_ und_ al niño_ als _complemento directo_ (Akkusativ).
> 
> Was meinst Du dazu?
> 
> Pitt


 
Das würde ich genauso verstehen, sentar a alguien hätte auch ich als direkt transitives Verb gesehen (vgl. Diccionario Salamanca: 'sentar: v.tr.: [...] María sentó al niño en la silla.'), habe aber natürlich Spaniens erste Antwort gelesen und bin nun etwas verunsichert.

Aber noch etwas anderes verwirrt mich in deinem Zitat:
sentar(se) scheint mir nicht zu dem Satz direkt davor zu passen, da weder sentar noch sentarse intransitiv sind. Außerdem sagt er: 'junto a esos', und 'esos' meint doch wohl die anfangs genannten Verben, oder? Damit würde er, scheint mir, von einer weiteren Gruppen Verben sprechen. Verben wie venir, correr etc., könnte ich mir denken - auf diese nämlich würde es passen que enfocan la misma acción centrándose solo en el papel agente del sujeto.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Spanien:

Me confundes un poco con lo que dices sobre el COD y el CDI.

¿Dirías tú - hablando de la niña del ejemplo del Diccionario Salamanca - 'le sentó'? A mí me parece que hay que decir 'la sentó', y si decimos 'la sentó' debe de ser un COD. Si se trata de una mujer solo digo 'le' si es CDI - eso es por lo menos lo que aprendí.

Y en cuanto a la preposición 'a' nos enseñan que el COD no la lleva si se trata de un objeto o de una persona desconocida, pero sí la lleva si se trata de alguien determinado (jemand Bestimmtes es lo que quiero decir). Por ejemplo: 
Buscamos una camarera que sea amable.
Buscamos a Juan. ¿Adónde se ha ido?

Saludos. 

P.D. No sé por qué parte del texto es en caracteres tan grandes ahora - no puedo cambiarlo, lo siento.


----------



## Pitt

muycuriosa said:


> Das würde ich genauso verstehen, sentar a alguien hätte auch ich als direkt transitives Verb gesehen (vgl. Diccionario Salamanca: 'sentar: v.tr.: [...] María sentó al niño en la silla.'), habe aber natürlich Spaniens erste Antwort gelesen und bin nun etwas verunsichert.
> 
> Aber noch etwas anderes verwirrt mich in deinem Zitat:
> sentar(se) scheint mir nicht zu dem Satz direkt davor zu passen, da weder sentar noch sentarse intransitiv sind. Außerdem sagt er: 'junto a esos', und 'esos' meint doch wohl die anfangs genannten Verben, oder? Damit würde er, scheint mir, von einer weiteren Gruppen Verben sprechen. Verben wie venir, correr etc., könnte ich mir denken - auf diese nämlich würde es passen que enfocan la misma acción centrándose solo en el papel agente del sujeto.


----------



## Pitt

muycuriosa said:


> Das würde ich genauso verstehen, sentar a alguien hätte auch ich als direkt transitives Verb gesehen (vgl. Diccionario Salamanca: 'sentar: v.tr.: [...] María sentó al niño en la silla.'), habe aber natürlich Spaniens erste Antwort gelesen und bin nun etwas verunsichert.


 

Um den leísmo zu vermeiden, nehme ich _niña_ anstatt _niño_:

María sentó a la niña [C.D.] en la silla > María la [C.D.] sentó en la silla.

Pitt


----------



## muycuriosa

Pitt said:


> Um den leísmo zu vermeiden, nehme ich _niña_ anstatt _niño_:
> 
> María sentó a la niña [C.D.] en la silla > María la [C.D.] sentó en la silla.
> 
> Pitt


 
Genau das denke ich auch - siehe weiter oben in meiner Antwort an spanien, wo ich genau dieselbe Umformung vorgenommen habe wie du eben.


----------



## Pitt

muycuriosa said:


> Aber noch etwas anderes verwirrt mich in deinem Zitat:
> sentar(se) scheint mir nicht zu dem Satz direkt davor zu passen, da weder sentar noch sentarse intransitiv sind. Außerdem sagt er: 'junto a esos', und 'esos' meint doch wohl die anfangs genannten Verben, oder? Damit würde er, scheint mir, von einer weiteren Gruppen Verben sprechen. Verben wie venir, correr etc., könnte ich mir denken - auf diese nämlich würde es passen que enfocan la misma acción centrándose solo en el papel agente del sujeto.


 
Entschuldigung, aber in meinem Zitat habe ich leider das zweite Beispiel vergessen:
Tomé asiento. / *Tomé asiento al niño (inviable porque la expresión es intransitivo).

Ich meine dass sich die _verbos o expresiones intransitivas_ auf dieses Beispiel beziehen. 

Aber das erste Beispiel interpretiere ich so:
Me [C.D.] senté / Senté al niño [C.D.].

Pitt


----------



## muycuriosa

Pitt said:


> Entschuldigung, aber in meinem Zitat habe ich leider das zweite Beispiel vergessen:
> Tomé asiento. / *Tomé asiento al niño (inviable porque la expresión es intransitivo).
> 
> Ich meine dass sich die _verbos o expresiones intransitivas_ auf dieses Beispiel beziehen.
> 
> Aber das erste Beispiel interpretiere ich so:
> Me [C.D.] senté / Senté al niño [C.D.].
> 
> Pitt


 
Beides würde auch mir einleuchten.


----------

